# foundationless?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You have a flow now? You can use large cell over an excluder if you don't mind using an excluder. I don't use an excluder.


----------



## d.frizzell (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't like to use excluders, but i don't want the queen getting into the large comb, so decided to give it a try. will see what happens.
Yes, we still have a goldenrod flow going on so I am hoping they will still collect enough for winter stores. We have had some rain and the frost is holding off.
Michael, What do you use in your supers? foundationless only? I am thinking I should buy some 4.9 foundation for next year to use in combination with foundationless in my supers, but then there is also the issue of no clean wax, and will they even draw better anyway this way. Appreciate Your advice please?


----------

